

A short review of the new 13" Retina MacBook Pro - virtualpants
http://virtualpants.com/post/65302279748/a-short-review-of-the-new-13-retina-macbook-pro

======
virtualpants
Amazingly, it's getting very close to MBA territory in size, price, and
battery life. How long until they converge into one machine?

